# sooo any bhm into squashing skinny girls?



## femaleseat

if so waht about it turns u on? and have u ever done it/


the idea of it is def a turn on for me.....


----------



## xxeell

I'm a BHM I weigh about 346 last I checked and what turns me on is the fact that it turns her on haha. Does that make sense? I like them to be small because you can just pick them up and take them wherever you want. I actually have a bad experiance with the whole squashing thing hehe.


----------



## femaleseat

xxeell said:


> I'm a BHM I weigh about 346 last I checked and what turns me on is the fact that it turns her on haha. Does that make sense? I like them to be small because you can just pick them up and take them wherever you want. I actually have a bad experiance with the whole squashing thing hehe.



no wayy, did u really?? what happend? do share!


----------



## BigChaz

femaleseat said:


> if so waht about it turns u on? and have u ever done it/
> 
> 
> the idea of it is def a turn on for me.....



I can't stop laughing at your username!


----------



## femaleseat

lol....it was something i used on another similar site.....since it was hit there.....:wubu:

hey...its all good..


----------



## Amaranthine

So pardon my potential thread deviancy for a moment- is there anything in particular that turns you on about it? I've always wondered about squashing. 

I mean, I'm quite small and my boyfriend has maybe 100lbs on me. I like it when he sits on me, or lies on me...but after awhile (which isn't too long) I just can't breathe and certain body parts start to feel unhappy.

It might also have to do with the fact that he just rolls on top of me when he wants to tickle me because he know's I can't escape >.< Not exactly pleasant memory making.


----------



## femaleseat

Amaranthine said:


> So pardon my potential thread deviancy for a moment- is there anything in particular that turns you on about it? I've always wondered about squashing.
> 
> I mean, I'm quite small and my boyfriend has maybe 100lbs on me. I like it when he sits on me, or lies on me...but after awhile (which isn't too long) I just can't breathe and certain body parts start to feel unhappy.
> 
> It might also have to do with the fact that he just rolls on top of me when he wants to tickle me because he know's I can't escape >.< Not exactly pleasant memory making.



i think its mostly like u said, cant escape....being a little helpless at the mercy of a guy that u cant push off...


----------



## Amaranthine

femaleseat said:


> i think its mostly like u said, cant escape....being a little helpless at the mercy of a guy that u cant push off...



Hm, I can see that. Maybe a tiny bit like bondage play. Thanks for clearing that up. I think I'm just a bit too feisty for that and it always just turns into rolling around and wrestling.


----------



## xxeell

> no wayy, did u really?? what happend? do share!



I've told this story on another thread, but I don't remember the name...

About a two years ago now, I was dating a girl. Simple enough haha. At one point when were getting kinda frisky, nothing too dirty just a lil making out, she was trying to pull me on top of her, but I didn't want to cuz, C'mon I out weigh her by like two hundred. But anyways she insisted and with enough effort she pulled me on top. Everything was kool at first, but then she started gasping for air because she couldn't breathe. Its pretty funny now, but scary at the time.


----------



## Hole

I love it.  The act has a territorial taste to it which I thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## femaleseat

xxeell said:


> I've told this story on another thread, but I don't remember the name...
> 
> About a two years ago now, I was dating a girl. Simple enough haha. At one point when were getting kinda frisky, nothing too dirty just a lil making out, she was trying to pull me on top of her, but I didn't want to cuz, C'mon I out weigh her by like two hundred. But anyways she insisted and with enough effort she pulled me on top. Everything was kool at first, but then she started gasping for air because she couldn't breathe. Its pretty funny now, but scary at the time.



hmmm, thats part of the turn on......


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hmm. I have to say, that does seem a tad odd to me. But whatever crushes your boat, I suppose


----------



## xxeell

> hmmm, thats part of the turn on......



I don't think she found squashing a turn on. I think she just made a bad choice haha. If I ever meet a girl whose into squashing then hey, I'll be into it too =]


----------



## blubberismanly

femaleseat said:


> if so waht about it turns u on? and have u ever done it



I've only felt a fat guy's weight once...WOW. I was gushing. But...I have a thing for weight on top of me. The way I see it, if I can't feel anything besides a dick inside me, I could just as easily go home and masturbate. He has to be...THERE, regardless of his weight.


----------



## femaleseat

xxeell said:


> I don't think she found squashing a turn on. I think she just made a bad choice haha. If I ever meet a girl whose into squashing then hey, I'll be into it too =]



hey i think more girls then u think r into it...


----------



## theronin23

I'm of two minds when it comes to this thread. On the one hand, the detail being given...especially by the lovely blubberismanly is making me think...







BUT, on the other hand:


----------



## freakyfred

"Best seat in the house Batman "


----------



## Amaranthine

freakyfred said:


> "Best seat in the house Batman "



Ahaha. This just made me think of the fact that my belts are actually expandable seat belts. I'm officially the safest model of FFA to squash.


----------



## MrIgor

It's funny that this topic came up. One of my fears has always been that I would accidentally crush or smother a girl to death. Kinda silly, but it's still always been in the back of my mind.


----------



## escapist

I know its been said before, but this topic was almost Chicken Leg's first words to me, "Will you sit on me?". At first I thought she was crazy, I was nearly 500 lbs at the time, a number I have since past. Now days, I sit on her probably a few times a week. Sometimes its just the prelude to a fun cuddle, sometimes its the initial pounce before something more erotic. Any way around it, its fun for us. She has since started pointing out when I bounce her or other tiny women off my belly like the abominably snowman playing with his latest pet and plaything. Thankfully, according to her, she also realized I'm mostly harmless and want to cuddle. :happy:


----------



## mantis_shrimp

I sit on my friends sometimes when we're mucking around/playfighting but its not sexual to me at all, I just think it's funny. I don't sit on them long though, as i don't wanna hurt anyone. I feel tremendous guilt if i hurt someone even a little bit haha ;o


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

femaleseat said:


> if so waht about it turns u on? and have u ever done it/
> 
> 
> the idea of it is def a turn on for me.....



I went out with a girl who asked me to do that, it was kinky and I was worried about hurting her but she was a lot of fun and I enjoyed doing it with her.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hulk Crush Puny Human Girl!!!!!!!!!

Edit: I wanted to type this in caps, but I am pretty sure you can imagine a hulk voice whether the letters are capitalized or not. You're grown people, after all.


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> I know its been said before, but this topic was almost Chicken Leg's first words to me, "Will you sit on me?".



Sup...I was just trying to be helpful


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Hulk Crush Puny Human Girl!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: I wanted to type this in caps, but I am pretty sure you can imagine a hulk voice whether the letters are capitalized or not. You're grown people, after all.



ah the welsh, always so considerate!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This act/thought had never crossed my mind until I joined here. It sounds a but painful, but i think if someone offered themselves up, I'd probably do it just to say I've tried it.

So . . . Any takers?


----------



## femaleseat

escapist said:


> I know its been said before, but this topic was almost Chicken Leg's first words to me, "Will you sit on me?". At first I thought she was crazy, I was nearly 500 lbs at the time, a number I have since past. Now days, I sit on her probably a few times a week. Sometimes its just the prelude to a fun cuddle, sometimes its the initial pounce before something more erotic. Any way around it, its fun for us. She has since started pointing out when I bounce her or other tiny women off my belly like the abominably snowman playing with his latest pet and plaything. Thankfully, according to her, she also realized I'm mostly harmless and want to cuddle. :happy:



niceeee!....


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This act/thought had never crossed my mind until I joined here. It sounds a but painful, but i think if someone offered themselves up, I'd probably do it just to say I've tried it.
> 
> So . . . Any takers?




Just one question...when your ass gets smacked..does it wobble?

lol..ok, that was technically 2 but anywho...

ok..here is another edit..how long does it take to stop wobbling...

Mind you..these are very important questions that us potential seats must know.


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> Just one question...when your ass gets smacked..does it wobble?
> 
> lol..ok, that was technically 2 but anywho...



Ladies and Gentlemen.....Chicken Legs.


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.....Chicken Legs.



lol..what?

FYI....Escapist and I are posting while buzzed..


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> lol..what?



Hey chicken legs.....what about *your* ass?


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Hey chicken legs.....what about *your* ass?



LOL...well Escapist's ass...


----------



## theronin23

Ronin posting FTW.


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> LOL...well Escapist's ass...



I can PM escapist later  Let's hear a bit more about chickenbutt!


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> I can PM escapist later  Let's hear a bit more about chickenbutt!



OK, well my butt is ***gets pounced on by Escapist***


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> Just one question...when your ass gets smacked..does it wobble?
> 
> lol..ok, that was technically 2 but anywho...
> 
> ok..here is another edit..how long does it take to stop wobbling...
> 
> Mind you..these are very important questions that us potential seats must know.



Hahaha, my ass will do whatever you want it to.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, my ass will do whatever you want it to.



Ask it to do a Bill Cosby impression!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Ask it to do a Bill Cosby impression!



damn I can't rep you nooooo


----------



## Paquito

Make it explain string theory to me.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Make it explain string theory to me.



well, since string theory is pretty much crap it shouldn't be tooooo hard for his ass to explain


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Ask it to do a Bill Cosby impression!




I hope it will be



J-E-L-L-O


----------



## MasterShake

None of my girlfriends have been into that.

I've always wondered what it'd feel like, as I do love having my belly played with, and I do have a bit of a dominant side to me, and with a thin and/or shorter girl....

Anyhoo, I digress. There's a definite appeal to it, I think maybe because it'd be a real turn on in to see an FFA shamelessly enjoy my body in that way. It's a real cliche to talk about BHMs "indulging" in their ladies, but I think it's hotter to imagine an FFA indulging in her man-candy.

I mean, just, like a crazy amount of indulging!


----------



## Esther

I definitely like being smushed a little bit... but I have also never dated a guy much heavier than about 230lb. So I can definitely see how it might get scary if they weighed enough to potentially hurt me.


----------



## blubberismanly

theronin23 said:


> I'm of two minds when it comes to this thread. On the one hand, the detail being given...especially by the lovely blubberismanly is making me think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, on the other hand:




Glad you approve...is that Rodney Dangerfield?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Femaleseat eh? Why don't ya be a little more direct? 

To answer honestly, I have had a little apprehension about 'squashing' and or putting my full weight on an FFA. I have been with precisely two FFA's who open professed enjoyment of my weight. One was extremely tiny <100 lbs and the other was around 175. Whenever I was in male dominate position aka on top, I always tried to support my weight, which I can do for a fair amount of time. They both really wanted me to let more of my weight fall on top of them, which took a little getting used to. I can't say I am even still entirely 100% comfortable with the idea. I enjoy light choking (giving) but even that I am apprehensive about because I don't want to injure someone. In other words, I don't think squashing is something you just can be into without trying. I think it takes some level of comfort and a high level of communication if one were to pull it on. Personally, it doesn't arouse me to think that I am squashing someone.


----------



## femaleseat

its kinda like being domiated, controlled...like some ppl r into choking and bondage which also gives the onee on top complete controle over u......so sexyyyy :blush::blush:


----------



## Buffetbelly

My gal is about one-third my size, so I am always "pressuring" her! She loves to be pressed up against a wall or other surface by my bulk, and she digs the feeling of being enveloped in my fat. When I'm on top, I think it's the pressure and grinding in the pelvic area --I always try to make sure she can breathe. As someone pointed out here, rhythmic "crushing" can almost work like artificial respiration for the female lying beneath a BHM.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

I don't think anything could possibly turn me on more than a massive flabby fat guy on top of me, crushing me with all his weight....

Yes, Bella is a fan of sitting/squashing/crushing 

xxxxx:kiss2:xxxxx


----------



## Sasquatch!

Heh, buy me lunch and you can get all the sitting and squashing you want.


----------



## BR25

Lady Bella UK said:


> I don't think anything could possibly turn me on more than a massive flabby fat guy on top of me, crushing me with all his weight....
> 
> Yes, Bella is a fan of sitting/squashing/crushing
> 
> xxxxx:kiss2:xxxxx



Is it the actual practice of it, or just the idea of it?


----------



## Zowie

I dunno about squashing, but my last boyfriend was pretty heavy, and would occasionally pin me down just to stop me wandering away. I wouldn't call it erotic, but it's comforting to have someone's body against mine.


----------



## kinkykitten

If any guy wants to try it.. I'm willing to be the guinea pig  haha

I love the feeling of being smothered by soft heavy flab :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sure, next time I'm in Norway I'll pencil you in. HA!


----------



## escapist

Esther said:


> I definitely like being smushed a little bit... but I have also never dated a guy much heavier than about 230lb. So I can definitely see how it might get scary if they weighed enough to potentially hurt me.



The potential may be there, but its not hard for a guy to just keep an eye on you and not put all of his weight on you. For instance if I lay on Chicken Legs I normally put no more than 1/2 my body on her or 1/2 so thats only 200-280 lbs or so on her anyways...about like a normal smallish BHM (I think). If I'm totally on her like sitting I make sure to do it from a position I can balance myself and hold my own weight over her, and that I have "an emergency crash plan" cause lets face it when your 500 lbs you can't just hover over someone all day....but I can get a good 5-10 minutes in there maybe longer depending on the position. In fact last night I pounced on her on the bed with my belly over her face and let her just giggle and wobble it all over the place :blush:


----------



## escapist

Sasquatch! said:


> Hey chicken legs.....what about *your* ass?



I sooooo want to comment on this I just don't want to get in trouble lol...but *I DO LOVE CuRVeS*! :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Sasquatch! said:


> Sure, next time I'm in Norway I'll pencil you in. HA!



Hahaa i'm in there! :happy::happy:


----------



## femaleseat

Lady Bella UK said:


> I don't think anything could possibly turn me on more than a massive flabby fat guy on top of me, crushing me with all his weight....
> 
> Yes, Bella is a fan of sitting/squashing/crushing
> 
> xxxxx:kiss2:xxxxx



oh def!!! so my thing.....huge turn on just thinking about it!!!:blush:


----------



## femaleseat

Lady Bella UK said:


> I don't think anything could possibly turn me on more than a massive flabby fat guy on top of me, crushing me with all his weight....
> 
> Yes, Bella is a fan of sitting/squashing/crushing
> 
> xxxxx:kiss2:xxxxx



niceee, and i always thought it was only me!


----------



## RJI

I have never done it like sitting on Santa's lap style but have had a few occasions where I let more of my weight be felt while in the missionary position. I am able to support my weight with my arm strength so I can adjust as much pressure as my partner can handle and still enjoy the festivities.


----------



## femaleseat

RJI said:


> I have never done it like sitting on Santa's lap style but have had a few occasions where I let more of weight weight be felt while in the missionary position. I able able to support my weight with my arm strength so I can adjust as much pressure as my partner can handle and still enjoy the festivities.



nice.....


----------



## project219

Hmmm, sounds like an interesting notion. Being a 400 pound BHM, I can only assume it might be pleasurable to someone. :happy:


----------



## femaleseat

project219 said:


> Hmmm, sounds like an interesting notion. Being a 400 pound BHM, I can only assume it might be pleasurable to someone. :happy:



oh yea.....


----------



## rabbitislove

I dont know about being sat on, but fat guy on top has pretty much always hit my g-spot.

HARD.

/tmi.


----------



## RJI

rabbitislove said:


> I dont know about being sat on, but fat guy on top has pretty much always hit my g-spot.
> 
> HARD.
> 
> /tmi.





MMMMMM Beefy


----------



## BBW4Chattery

rabbitislove said:


> I dont know about being sat on, but fat guy on top has pretty much always hit my g-spot.
> 
> HARD.
> 
> /tmi.



Agreed, my ex-fiance was, about a year after he stopped working out, 6'4'' and 350lbs... and when he rested his whole weight on me... it was wonderful...

At first, he was apprehensive, but I really liked it... something very secure in that feeling... I echoo what the other ladies have said about it...


----------



## Mordecai

I don't mind being on top - especially if that's what gets someone going.


----------



## MasterShake

rabbitislove said:


> I dont know about being sat on, but fat guy on top has pretty much always hit my g-spot.
> 
> HARD.
> 
> /tmi.


LOLZ. Not enough information!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i don't think i could do it honestly. its always fun until someone gets hurt lol. thats the part i couldn't deal with


----------



## kinkykitten

rabbitislove said:


> I dont know about being sat on, but fat guy on top has pretty much always hit my g-spot.
> 
> HARD.
> 
> /tmi.



Oh I so agree with this statement! It feels so good.. magical  :eat2:


----------



## likeitmatters

is this like taking a running leap and squashing them under you?


----------



## Buffetbelly

likeitmatters said:


> is this like taking a running leap and squashing them under you?



More of a gentle crushing, slowly building the pressure then rhythmically pulsing the whole body pressure like a total body simultaneous massage. 

Maybe someone should make an instructional diagram....


----------



## femaleseat

Buffetbelly said:


> More of a gentle crushing, slowly building the pressure then rhythmically pulsing the whole body pressure like a total body simultaneous massage.
> 
> Maybe someone should make an instructional diagram....



hmmmm yeahhhhhhh


----------



## rellis10

This kind of thing has never crossed my mind. In fact, little from the more fetishised side of BHM-Land has.

All I can say is that if it ever came up, I'd probably be too scared I'd hurt the poor lady.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

femaleseat whats the biggest guy you had squash you? just curious...


----------



## JenFromOC

Squashing makes it sound like a fetish, which kinda turns me off. My boyfriend will get on top of me and I love, love, love it. The way he does it is actually very sweet and loving, and we both get off on the size contrast of our bodies.


----------



## femaleseat

JenFromOC said:


> Squashing makes it sound like a fetish, which kinda turns me off. My boyfriend will get on top of me and I love, love, love it. The way he does it is actually very sweet and loving, and we both get off on the size contrast of our bodies.



i guess it is considered a fetish but at the same time....fetishes is what keeps sex fun and alive.....and in the end if both enjoy it.... soooooooo good


----------



## ImNotFunny

I'm offering up my strong 331lbs here if someone is interested haha :eat1:


----------



## Buffetbelly

rellis10 said:


> This kind of thing has never crossed my mind. In fact, little from the more fetishised side of BHM-Land has.
> 
> All I can say is that if it ever came up, I'd probably be too scared I'd hurt the poor lady.


 
It's important to realize that squashing/crushing is an art form requiring careful choreography and being sensitive to the needs of your partner not to have any broken ribs or be suffocated. I mean, you don't just do a bellyflop dive onto your girlfriend or just plop yourself down!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Lady Bella UK said:


> I don't think anything could possibly turn me on more than a massive flabby fat guy on top of me, crushing me with all his weight....
> 
> Yes, Bella is a fan of sitting/squashing/crushing
> 
> xxxxx:kiss2:xxxxx



Girl, I totally understand your desires and fantasies. For me, I love having a SSBBW on top of me, feeling all of her weight and soft fat on me:blush:

If you would like to share your fantasies with me, please send me a pm.


----------



## ManBeef

I use to sit && lay on some of my ex's... They loved it... This explains it. I want to squish more


----------



## Buffetbelly

ManBeef said:


> I use to sit && lay on some of my ex's... They loved it... This explains it. I want to squish more



But there is art to the proper squashing of an FFA! You don't just want to be dead weight. Some parts are more crushable than others....


----------



## ManBeef

Buffetbelly said:


> But there is art to the proper squashing of an FFA! You don't just want to be dead weight. Some parts are more crushable than others....



The thing is I didn't do it as the art of squashing. I just did it because we were play fighting && they liked it. I find it fun to do but it isn't a fetish of mine. So I don't treat it as an art


----------



## FemFAtail

Buffetbelly said:


> But there is art to the proper squashing of an FFA! You don't just want to be dead weight. Some parts are more crushable than others....



Nothing could be more delightful than you having a 'crush' on me, darlin'! 

Bring it on her, all you big boys out there! Just take care if she may have just filled her lil' FFA belly to overflowing for you! That might be a spot not to crush at least until digestion is complete. A bit of belly rubbing foreplay might be in order to avoid an upset! Right, honey?

Other than that, I know I am always ready and willing for my massive man to lay it on me! The prospects of needing mouth to mouth afterwards is quite exciting, too!:smitten:


----------



## FemFAtail

Buffetbelly said:


> But there is art to the proper squashing of an FFA! You don't just want to be dead weight. Some parts are more crushable than others....



With that bodacious belly of yours, you certainly do have an incredible crush on me! All my parts are lovin' it!:wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

FemFAtail said:


> With that bodacious belly of yours, you certainly do have an incredible crush on me! All my parts are lovin' it!:wubu:



*hurl*  :happy:


----------



## FemFAtail

Sasquatch! said:


> *hurl*  :happy:



Did someone just sit on you, Sasquatch? Hurling certainly can be an unintended hazard of this activity. Though the excitement trumps the discomfort by a longshot. 

So what's your experience in this area or doesn't it float your boat?


----------



## Sasquatch!

my body reacts badly to saccharin, that's all


----------



## Buffetbelly

Sasquatch! said:


> my body reacts badly to saccharin, that's all



I think what you meant to say was,

_FemFATail and Buffetbelly sittin' in a tree
K-I-S-S-I-N-G
First comes love
Then comes brownies
Then comes Sasquatch posting frownies _


----------



## theronin23

Buffetbelly said:


> I think what you meant to say was,
> 
> _FemFATail and Buffetbelly sittin' in a tree
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> First comes love
> Then comes brownies
> Then comes Sasquatch posting frownies _



Oh dear lord...I hope that's not what he meant to say.


----------



## CastingPearls

Isn't lust grand? LMAO


----------



## likeitmatters

for the most robust relationship on which the man is a giant of a man the woman is a dainty little flower you may want to have her lay on the floor and if you can do a running start and start running right at her and tell her to open her eyes before you leap on top of her.

I think the look on her face would be priceless dont ya think?


----------



## FemFAtail

likeitmatters said:


> for the most robust relationship on which the man is a giant of a man the woman is a dainty little flower you may want to have her lay on the floor and if you can do a running start and start running right at her and tell her to open her eyes before you leap on top of her.
> 
> I think the look on her face would be priceless dont ya think?



Yes. Her eyes just might become bigger than your stomach!


----------



## FemFAtail

Sasquatch! said:


> my body reacts badly to saccharin, that's all



Understood. Though there really was nothing artificial about the sugar I was dripping with, I will tone it down for your sake. Mea culpa.


----------



## FemFAtail

Buffetbelly said:


> I think what you meant to say was,
> 
> _FemFATail and Buffetbelly sittin' in a tree
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> First comes love
> Then comes brownies
> Then comes Sasquatch posting frownies _



A poet and your feet show it - they're Longfellows = big feet = Sasquatch, hmmm.


----------



## Hole

I love this thread. I love being squished. The weight of a heavy man on top of me is such an amazingly intimate feeling.


----------



## meangreen

femaleseat said:


> the idea of it is def a turn on for me.....



Yeah, it sounds awesome as long as it isn't hurting the person being squished, that wouldn't be cool :blush:


----------



## Buffetbelly

I have made an extensive study of this activity with my lovely assistant, FemFATail, and we have found that the pelvic region of the petite female can endure intense crushing forces applied in a rhythmic fashion. Loud cries do result, but they do not seem to be from pain exactly.


----------



## rellis10

Buffetbelly said:


> I have made an extensive study of this activity with my lovely assistant, FemFATail, and we have found that the pelvic region of the petite female can endure intense crushing forces applied in a rhythmic fashion. Loud cries do result, but they do not seem to be from pain exactly.



I think the term for this is 'in your experience'. People differ in the amount of 'crushing force' they can take and how heavy handed their approach is. I for one am nervous of the result if I ever attempt this kind of activity. I feel it's important to mention that ANY couple attempting this no matter the size of the bhm or ffa should excercise a large degree of caution first. Enjoy it by all means, but be careful.


----------



## cakeboy

Sooo anybody else think that femaleseat is a dude or what? Amirite? Holla back at a playa.


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> Sooo anybody else think that femaleseat is a dude or what? Amirite? Holla back at a playa.



*i have questioned this since the beginning of his/her existence.*.


----------



## CastingPearls

cakeboy said:


> Sooo anybody else think that femaleseat is a dude or what? Amirite? Holla back at a playa.


I honestly don't care. 

However there are a LOT of dudes posing as chicks on Dimensions so nothing would surprise me.


----------



## cakeboy

CastingPearls said:


> I honestly don't care.
> 
> However there are a LOT of dudes posing as chicks on Dimensions so nothing would surprise me.



I hear that a lot and that shit is messed up, yo. I thought it was against the rules to lie on the internets 

On the other hand, I may have a future posing as a woman on here. What else would I be doing with these fabulous moobs?


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> I hear that a lot and that shit is messed up, yo. I thought it was against the rules to lie on the internets
> 
> On the other hand, I may have a future posing as a woman on here. What else would I be doing with these fabulous moobs?



*who cares, stfu and show em*


----------



## cakeboy

At least buy me a drink first! What kind of girl do you think I am!?!


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *who cares, stfu and show em*



Yeah, he should go ahead and post that. For a thread about crushing, things have managed to get pretty sickening here, somehow  and we could use something to counterbalance.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Yeah, he should go ahead and post that. For a thread about crushing, things have managed to get pretty sickening here, somehow  and we could use something to counterbalance.



you have this fucking . . . magical way of showing up at JUST the right times. 

I hate you .


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

The fuck did I just read?


----------



## hbighappy

CastingPearls said:


> I honestly don't care.
> 
> However there are a LOT of dudes posing as chicks on Dimensions so nothing would surprise me.



dang that's crazy dudes posting as chick not kool at all that makes them kinda gay nothing wrong if they want to be that way but no need fool people 

but any ways on crushing not really my thing but my ex she asked for it some times why idk she a lil thing to like 100-120 lbs she even asked me to roll over her once or thrice ~ lol i know she said she liked it but idk why she just did maybe some one that likes this can enplane to me why :bow:


----------



## Buffetbelly

I think people do gender reversals on the internet for the same reason some people like to dress in drag. But cyberdrag is a lot easier than real life drag and requires less clothes shopping and less potential for embarrassment. It's doesn't necessarily mean that someone is gay, but they're probably not a zero on the Kinsey Scale either. (I am a Kinsey zero and would look terrible in a dress anyway.)


----------



## FemFAtail

rellis10 said:


> I think the term for this is 'in your experience'. People differ in the amount of 'crushing force' they can take and how heavy handed their approach is. I for one am nervous of the result if I ever attempt this kind of activity. I feel it's important to mention that ANY couple attempting this no matter the size of the bhm or ffa should excercise a large degree of caution first. Enjoy it by all means, but be careful.



It helps that I have been growing my own belly as a buffer (and a plaything!). I also have strong legs with which I hold my BHM up at his shoulders. Don't be afraid of loud cries if there is a smile on her face. They are definitely not from pain but from pure pleasure!


----------



## jones

I've never really thought about squashing. I've always been embarrassed about my weight. The few girls that I've been with have been petite. It might sound dumb, but I like being able to pick them up. If I could find somebody that wouldn't mind me on top of them, then so much the better.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

Of course I've never done it because I'm new to being a confident ssbhm but I would LOVE to mingle with a skinny girl like that! Please message me I'm looking for any FFAs


----------



## Zowie

Pearfectssbhm said:


> Please message me I'm looking for any FFAs



Even if they're missing limbs, have meth mouth, body hair all over and an addiction for eating raw onions? 

LOVE AT LAST.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

Zowie said:


> Even if they're missing limbs, have meth mouth, body hair all over and an addiction for eating raw onions?
> 
> LOVE AT LAST.



You seem fun


----------



## Mordecai

Missing limbs just make someone more aerodynamic.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

All i'm going to say is rule #34


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Pearfectssbhm said:


> You seem fun



stay away from her . . . el oh el?


----------



## femaleseat

oh wow...i totally forget about this thread....
i find it so interesting that just bec i refuse to post a face pic..everyone assumes im a guy...that is seriously toooo funny. But i guess i was wondering, if a guy doesnt post a pic does that mean he is posing as a female??


----------



## Tad

femaleseat said:


> oh wow...i totally forget about this thread....
> i find it so interesting that just bec i refuse to post a face pic..everyone assumes im a guy...that is seriously toooo funny. But i guess i was wondering, if a guy doesnt post a pic does that mean he is posing as a female??



No, it means he is posing as a guy who is more desirable than he really is (or so he thinks) At least, I think that is the common assumption  The general feeling seems to be that there are enough creepers, that it is safest to assume that anyone not sharing their face is trying to hide something that would scare people off. Being a middle aged guy who is not lookign to meet anyone, I don't mind giving people the benefit of the doubt most of the time (that they are who they say they are) because I don't have anything to lose by doing so. But people who are looking to engage with people more, or who get bombarded with more attention on the internet, I can see why they are more cynical about the whole thing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

femaleseat said:


> oh wow...i totally forget about this thread....
> i find it so interesting that just bec i refuse to post a face pic..everyone assumes im a guy...that is seriously toooo funny. But i guess i was wondering, if a guy doesnt post a pic does that mean he is posing as a female??


*
i know nothing about you but your name is female seat....so ya that sounds very MASCULINE*


----------



## MasterShake

This thread would be more interesting if it included discussion about skinny girls facesitting BHMs. Because as fun as being on top of a skinny girl is, having them on top is even funner IMO. Nothing like a small woman putting a big guy in his place! :eat2:

And really, it doesn't have to be skinny girls either, just keeping with the theme....


----------



## The Educator

Why announce a presumption that could easily be offensive? If you have been duped into dating someone whose gender was lied about I could understand making such an assertion, but this seems uncalled for.


----------



## ManBeef

I'd crush a liddo ladies bones into baking power with my gut


----------



## FishCharming

The Educator said:


> Why announce a presumption that could easily be offensive? If you have been duped into dating someone whose gender was lied about I could understand making such an assertion, but this seems uncalled for.



i would like to refer you to Rules 27-30 and 37.


----------



## femaleseat

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i know nothing about you but your name is female seat....so ya that sounds very MASCULINE*



oh wow,just bec im horny and have no prob talking about sex makes me a man? oookkkk. maybe i should have picked a name more like sexyblueyedchick or something like my yahoo name..that part is true

btw i have picked up a couple of really cool buddies on this site..and i have voice verified that im a female....so all in all this site is awsome


----------



## Melian

femaleseat said:


> oh wow,just bec im horny and have no prob talking about sex makes me a man? oookkkk. maybe i should have picked a name more like sexyblueyedchick or something like my yahoo name..that part is true
> 
> btw i have picked up a couple of really cool buddies on this site..and i have voice verified that im a female....so all in all this site is awsome



Hey, I've been posting here for a long time now, and some people still think I'm a guy. Despite posting the occasional pic and referring to myself as a woman, I still have guys repping me as if I was another guy, and have gotten amazed PMs from people once they find out I'm not male. 

It's just the internet - people make assumptions. Not a big deal.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> .....I still have guys repping me as if I was another guy, and have gotten amazed PMs from people once they find out I'm not male....



You mean your not a dude in a dress with cool tats? Ah, fuck me, there goes my fantasies. Now I got to find someone new to fap to.


----------



## FishCharming

LeoGibson said:


> You mean your not a dude in a dress with cool tats? Ah, fuck me, there goes my fantasies. Now I got to find someone new to fap to.



someone new? this is the reason i fap to herm/shim! :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> someone new? this is the reason i fap to herm/shim! :happy:



Know what you mean. What a bummer


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Hey, I've been posting here for a long time now, and some people still think I'm a guy. Despite posting the occasional pic and referring to myself as a woman, I still have guys repping me as if I was another guy, and have gotten amazed PMs from people once they find out I'm not male.
> 
> It's just the internet - people make assumptions. Not a big deal.



So we can't touch wieners? Disregard that PM then. Pfft, who wants to touch genitals with a lady?!

Oh cruel, cruel missing penis.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

...Why am I imagining a Star Wars esque fightscene...but with dicks flying around?

-facepalms-


----------



## Zandoz

Not even a little.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

im hoping to chat with you FFAs out there


----------



## Mordecai

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ...Why am I imagining a Star Wars esque fightscene...but with dicks flying around?
> 
> -facepalms-



That's going to be in the reimagined re-re-re-releases because Lucas always imagined Star Wars like that but never could do his vision justice until recently.


----------



## lynnrockabilly

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ...Why am I imagining a Star Wars esque fightscene...but with dicks flying around?
> 
> -facepalms-



Oh dear lord....


----------



## banjo

I've only sat on friends for a laugh. I have a tiny malaysian friend who asked me to sit on her for a funny photo. All you could see of her was her face turning purple and peeping out from behind me, while i laugh. I've sat on a few other friends but it's never been in a fetish mind set. Just me being a dick. I wouldn't do it at my current weight though, i might hurt them a lot. :s


----------



## Buffetbelly

For a safer alternative, try a vertical crush. All you need is a flat wall to press your gal against. My FFA and I have a little tradition that whenever we are alone in an elevator, I crush her against the wall and neck like mad for a few seconds. She can hold her breath for a short elevator ride.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Buffetbelly said:


> For a safer alternative, try a vertical crush. All you need is a flat wall to press your gal against. My FFA and I have a little tradition that whenever we are alone in an elevator, I crush her against the wall and neck like mad for a few seconds. She can hold her breath for a short elevator ride.



I love it when my boyfriend does that to me. Just pin me against a wall and have fun. Fucking. Rawr. YES.


----------



## cgrxoxo

As an FFA this has always been part of my fantasies, never tried it tho.


----------



## mars_mike

hmmmm, never thought about it but now that i do, it might be interesting to try once and see how it goes, with the right ffa of course, now just need to find one.


----------



## KittyCourtz

I wouldn't want to be completely crushed, but I'd love to have a big belly up against me.


----------



## PaperZombie

Well I'd imagine it's all sorts of fun. Just need to find a skinny lady who is into such a phenomenon.


----------



## SitiTomato

The act of squashing isn't really something I'd say I was into. I'd probably be too concerned for her safety to really go dead weight on some poor little thing. 

Though naturally if she was way into it I'd be more than happy to oblige. 



Buffetbelly said:


> For a safer alternative, try a vertical crush. All you need is a flat wall to press your gal against. My FFA and I have a little tradition that whenever we are alone in an elevator, I crush her against the wall and neck like mad for a few seconds. She can hold her breath for a short elevator ride.



This however seems like a wonderful alternative


----------



## troyad

I had an ex that liked the squishing. I'm not sure I understood it but hey...who am I to question.


----------



## femaleseat

Oh wow, look at my thread still having a life


----------



## Buffetbelly

KittyCourtz said:


> I wouldn't want to be completely crushed, but I'd love to have a big belly up against me.



How many pounds per square inch of pressure are we talking here? Car tire level or bicycle tire level? Racing bike level is presumably just too much pressure to bear....

Remember that plain old air is currently crushing you under 15 pounds per square inch (at sea level).


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Hey, I've been posting here for a long time now, and some people still think I'm a guy. Despite posting the occasional pic and referring to myself as a woman, I still have guys repping me as if I was another guy, and have gotten amazed PMs from people once they find out I'm not male.
> 
> It's just the internet - people make assumptions. Not a big deal.


But at least you HAVE those pics. And nobody thinks that you're fake or a troll.
Which is also because you have a personality. And thoughts in your head that aren't about your fetishes. And your username isn't objectifying.


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> . And your username isn't objectifying.


Wouldn't that be an AMAZING username though?


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> Wouldn't that be an AMAZING username though?


Objectifying got banned two years ago.
Objectifying01 got banned a week later
Objectifying02 got banned the day after that.

-Rusty

Edit: I'm kidding, of course.


----------



## hopeforhopenick

i want to squish a skinny girl under my 800 lbs of man meat


----------



## chicken legs

hopeforhopenick said:


> i want to squish a skinny girl under my 800 lbs of man meat



That is a might heavy penis my friend.


----------



## fritzi

hopeforhopenick said:


> i want to squish a skinny girl under my 800 lbs of man meat



My physics teacher once calculated you need at least a 200 pound girl to handle 800 pounds of man....


----------



## femaleseat

chicken legs said:


> That is a might heavy penis my friend.



haha totally


----------



## PandaGeek

This was something that I definitely enjoyed doing with my ex. At the time I weighed about 375ish and she was about 120ish, she loved when I would lay on top of her or I'd straddle her chest and smother her with my belly. I was hesitant about it at first... I didn't want to hurt her or anything like that... but it was something that I grew to enjoy, LOTS.


----------



## bigbrowneyes

I am very much into this, My ex used to be into squashing me, im not tiny by far im like 140lb but he was big, it was allot about the power feeling helpless under him and just genuinely how it felt, I would totally do it again if someone close to where I live was interested. And before the comment even arises No im not a man , and yes I have both msn and facebook with a cam to prove this.


----------



## Mordecai

I've kind of wanted to try this (squishing for squishing's sake).


----------



## bigbrowneyes

It's hard to find people that are into this , well mostly because its not really something you talk about with somebody your seeing x


----------



## likeitmatters

hopeforhopenick said:


> i want to squish a skinny girl under my 800 lbs of man meat



go to you tube and you will see this 800lbs man in action. :eat1::eat1:


----------



## ColeR91

From a guys perspective I've never done it nor do I find the thought of it particularily arousing, however I can see the intimacy itself being quite exciting.


----------



## redline

Funny thing.
Saw this thread after having a dream where I squashed Rooney Mara...


----------



## escapist

bigbrowneyes said:


> ...im not tiny by far im like 140lb...



lol That's pretty tiny to me. That might be as much as one of my legs weigh.

I haven't tried squashing anybody to small. Usually its a ton of fun. Admittedly I do it at random and often without even thinking about it. At 6'4" 470+ lbs everybody is kind of small to me it seems and it just kind of happens a lot.


----------



## topher38

I have never been into this, my Ex did ask me to do it to her a few times, so I did she enjoyed it, ..


----------



## bigbrowneyes

escapist said:


> lol That's pretty tiny to me. That might be as much as one of my legs weigh.
> 
> I haven't tried squashing anybody to small. Usually its a ton of fun. Admittedly I do it at random and often without even thinking about it. At 6'4" 470+ lbs everybody is kind of small to me it seems and it just kind of happens a lot.



lol at that weight and about 5'9 I wouldn't consider my self as small Though I guess compared to you I would be lol x


----------



## seeker421

Unfortunately telling a woman that you want to squash her usually isn't the greatest pickup line.


----------



## survivalisfutile

volunteers to squash any of you FFA's w/ hefty softness, ANYDAY! :bounce:


----------



## bigbrowneyes

survivalisfutile said:


> volunteers to squash any of you FFA's w/ hefty softness, ANYDAY! :bounce:



ready and waiting hehe


----------



## BigWilliamUK

My last girl friend wanted to try it. But I did'nt want too I was scared of hurting her im 500lb+ she kept nagging me but I just didnt like the idea. Maybe should have and she would'nt be an ex now :doh:


----------



## BigWilliamUK

bigbrowneyes said:


> I am very much into this, My ex used to be into squashing me, im not tiny by far im like 140lb but he was big, it was allot about the power feeling helpless under him and just genuinely how it felt, I would totally do it again if someone close to where I live was interested. And before the comment even arises No im not a man , and yes I have both msn and facebook with a cam to prove this.



Why hello there


----------



## superblooper

survivalisfutile said:


> volunteers to squash any of you FFA's w/ hefty softness, ANYDAY! :bounce:


That sounds so cute?!?!! Ahhhh 



BigWilliamUK said:


> My last girl friend wanted to try it. But I did'nt want too I was scared of hurting her im 500lb+ she kept nagging me but I just didnt like the idea. Maybe should have and she would'nt be an ex now :doh:


Aww haha I'm sure that that wasn't why it ended. It sounds like she was putting pressure on you; you're probably better off without her!


----------



## BigWilliamUK

superblooper said:


> That sounds so cute?!?!! Ahhhh
> 
> 
> Aww haha I'm sure that that wasn't why it ended. It sounds like she was putting pressure on you; you're probably better off without her!



No your quite right was'nt the reason. All my annoying ways


----------



## Sasquatch!

superblooper said:


> It sounds like she was putting pressure on you;


.....really? :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> .....really? :doh:



hahaha, this shit made me laugh so much. You WOULD catch that sassy.


----------



## escapist

seeker421 said:


> Unfortunately telling a woman that you want to squash her usually isn't the greatest pickup line.



I reject your reality and substitute my own. I think it could be a great and fun pickup line!


----------



## seeker421

escapist said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own. I think it could be a great and fun pickup line!



I will know you have won by the trail of flattened women left in your wake. :bow:


----------



## ColeR91

I just met a girl who happens to be into this. This girl does like me but I'm curious if that makes her a fat admirer? I should probably simply ask her. Crazy coincidence that I meet a girl that happens to like this not a week after I saw this thread.


----------



## JenFromOC

seeker421 said:


> Unfortunately telling a woman that you want to squash her usually isn't the greatest pickup line.



Actually....


----------



## escapist

seeker421 said:


> I will know you have won by the trail of flattened women left in your wake. :bow:



Well lets be real, I don't put my full weight on anybody on purpose unless I'm trying to restrain or injure them. I have notice that some the FFA's who are into squashing seem to be curious about just how much weight they can take. Personally I'm not the kind of fluffy Fat person who can just pounce on somebody the way you see some of the pay-site SSBBW's do it (If you haven't seen it you should. It might blow your mind what really turns on those who like to be squashed).



ColeR91 said:


> I just met a girl who happens to be into this. This girl does like me but I'm curious if that makes her a fat admirer? I should probably simply ask her. Crazy coincidence that I meet a girl that happens to like this not a week after I saw this thread.



Not really, your just aware of it now. Its like buying a new car and all the sudden it seems like you see everybody has your make/model of car now.


----------



## MrBob

I can't say I've ever really tried it...I'm more a reverse-cowgirl kind of guy anyway.


----------



## ColeR91

escapist said:


> Not really, your just aware of it now. Its like buying a new car and all the sudden it seems like you see everybody has your make/model of car now.



True, but It's is still somewhat of a coincidence considering this is the first girl I've dated in 3 years, haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, this shit made me laugh so much. You WOULD catch that sassy.



Hahahaha! I love you too José 



I think we should turn this question around and ask:

Any BHMs out there who *don't* like it?


----------



## BigJohn23

at times I can be a bit dominate so I love it if a girl can handle my weight on her, I'm 6'5 around 500 pounds


----------



## shandyman

I have loved squashing all of my past partners and I have been a lot bigger than all of them. It has to be a two way street though, if they did not get any enjoyment from it then I would not do it.

What turns me on about it? Well there is a dominance aspect which I do like in very small doses. I love feeling her body under me, I adore that kind of skin to skin contact. I also really enjoy the feeling of her hands exploring my body as I squash her. I see it as a great part of love making and would always combine squashing with kissing and touching.


----------



## bigbrowneyes

I had a dream last night that I was at some camp thing and I really wanted to leave , but the manager said I couldn't leave unless I became a big guys squash thing for two day :S It was a weird but awesome dream lol x


----------



## sarahe543

I like how my partner is all over me literally but is so careful, almost like he would be pressing down on me harder if he were skinny if that makes sense? Also the belly in my face that happened completely unexpectedly and i COULD still breathe but it was like a sudden realisation from him that his belly is a big turn on for me. And having his belly over me whist I masturbate, well if you have not tried that here is your homework for today  So yes partial squashing i suppose, as it forces you in a very nice way to enjoy where you are as much as possible!


----------



## skinnychick

ooooo id so love to be under a fat man while he is straddling meand kissing me mmm and i wouldent be able to move


----------



## skinnychick

bigbrowneyes said:


> I had a dream last night that I was at some camp thing and I really wanted to leave , but the manager said I couldn't leave unless I became a big guys squash thing for two day :S It was a weird but awesome dream lol x



oooo pls write a story about it


----------



## sarahe543

hmmmm well having a belly pressed up against you over your hand so that you are forced to masturbate is VERY hot...
also, being mostly covered by someone it's almost like being inside them, it's very intimate.


----------



## otherland78

oh i so love the turn on seeing a girl struggle under myself when i tickle her and press her down and the poor little girl helplessly tries to wrestle herself out of this situation ^^;-)

although i´m not so big (yet) but well sometimes a girl has to work a little to get what she want´s ^^ ?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Sorry to necro this thread but....YES x &#8734;

I've always liked pressure on top of me...it's kind of a sensory thing. Generally my boyfriend doesn't put his full weight on me because he's over twice my size, but sometimes he does lie or sit on me and it's pretty neat. I like pretend struggling too. Well, actually it's not so pretend since I honestly can't physically escape in these situations. 

Amusing anecdote: One time we were in an empty lounge in his dorm and he was squishing me between him and the back of the couch. Suddenly a public safety officer walks in and just sort of surveys the scene for a minute and goes "Is she okay? Can she breathe?" I had my face full of love handle so I just sort of raised a thumbs up and gave a "yhhh immmh fffinee."

He goes "Have fun, kids." and just saunters out. Victory.


----------



## JenFromOC

LOLOLOL I had my ribs broken this way...and I'm not skinny. That picture has to be floating around here somewhere....


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

JenFromOC said:


> LOLOLOL I had my ribs broken this way...and I'm not skinny. That picture has to be floating around here somewhere....



Oh God. D:

That's unfortunate. But an interesting story to tell when people ask how you what happened.


----------



## BigChaz

If I broke a girls ribs, I'd have the worst shame/remorse boner


----------



## MrBob

BigChaz said:


> If I broke a girls ribs, I'd have the worst shame/remorse boner


Yep. Part feeling guilty, part thinking 'I did that!'...
































....like anal.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

MrBob said:


> ....like anal.



*snort*

Also, I don't think I'd be able to remain horny if my ribs were broken. You never know though. My lady-boners are quite resilient.


----------



## BigChaz

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> *snort*
> 
> Also, I don't think I'd be able to remain horny if my ribs were broken. You never know though. My lady-boners are quite resilient.



The only way to find out is to try. Better tell your BF to man up!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

BigChaz said:


> The only way to find out is to try. Better tell your BF to man up!



I think rib-breaking is a little too kinky, even for us. 

Also, if you break your partner's ribs, please pause to call an ambulance before continuing to attempt sexual congress. This has been a PSA.


----------



## femaleseat

OMG . i cant believe this thread is still alive!!!! 


how are u all doing? did i miss much??


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

femaleseat said:


> OMG . i cant believe this thread is still alive!!!!
> 
> 
> how are u all doing? did i miss much??



you're back....

AWWWWWW yeah!!:bow::wubu::bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigChaz said:


> If I broke a girls ribs, I'd have the worst shame/remorse boner



If someone broke my ribs that way, I'd have the worst utterly shameless/not-even-sorry dark lady-boner. 

Nope, not even sorry.


----------



## BigChaz

The Dark Lady said:


> If someone broke my ribs that way, I'd have the worst utterly shameless/not-even-sorry dark lady-boner.
> 
> Nope, not even sorry.



A duel of boners


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigChaz said:


> A duel of boners



A CHALLENGER APPEARS D:< (yay pokemon)


----------



## sarahe543

where boner ?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

sarahe543 said:


> where boner ?



Right here:

…………………...- *" \ - "::*'\
………………&#8222;-^*'' : : &#8222;'' : : : :: *&#8222;
…………..&#8222;-* : : :&#8222;&#8222;--/ : : : : : : : '\
…………./ : : &#8222;-* . .| : : : : : : : : '|
……….../ : &#8222;-* . . . | : : : : : : : : |
………...\&#8222;-* . . . . .| : : : : : : : :'|
……….../ . . . . . . '| : : : : : : : :|
……..../ . . . . . . . .'\ : : : : : : : |
……../ . . . . . . . . . .\ : : : : : : :|
……./ . . . . . . . . . . . '\ : : : : : /
….../ . . . . . . . . . . . . . *-&#8222;&#8222;&#8222;&#8222;-*'
….'/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '|
…/ . . . . . . . ./ . . . . . . .|
../ . . . . . . . .'/ . . . . . . .'|
./ . . . . . . . . / . . . . . . .'|
'/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'|
'| . . . . . \ . . . . . . . . . .|
'| . . . . . . \&#8222;_^- &#8222; . . . . .'|
'| . . . . . . . . .'\ .\ ./ '/ . |
| .\ . . . . . . . . . \ .'' / . '|
| . . . . . . . . . . / .'/ . . .|
| . . . . . . .| . . / ./ ./ . .|
'| . . . . . . . . .'\ .\ ./ '/ . |
| .\ . . . . . . . . . \ .'' / . '|
| . . . . . . . . . . / .'/ . . .|
| . . . . . . .| . . / ./ ./ . .|
'| . . . . . . . . .'\ .\ ./ '/ . |
| .\ . . . . . . . . . \ .'' / . '|
| . . . . . . . . . . / .'/ . . .|
| . . . . . . .| . . / ./ ./ . .|
'| . . . . . . . . .'\ .\ ./ '/ . |

I'm sorry, I have the maturity of a 12 year old boy.

Edit: Dammit, it won't even format correctly. Close enough.


----------



## sarahe543

lolololol


----------



## Cobra Verde

Speaking of, I would strongly advise against reading this thread while at work.
If I'd needed to stand up I would've been in serious trouble...


----------



## MrBob

Nonsense, flaunt your boner...let your work colleagues bathe in it's majesty!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

MrBob said:


> Nonsense, flaunt your boner...let your work colleagues bathe in it's majesty!



That's not majesty you're bathing in....


----------



## PandaGeek

Its funny, I haven't checked this thread in ages (actually I haven't checked this site in ages). While I'm definitely in the single life and haven't gotten to actually do this for some time, I know at least one ffa who loves having stories told to her about squishing. Beyond the sexiness of that, its just fun to come up with new scenarios and kinky scenes.


----------



## femaleseat

PandaGeek said:


> Its funny, I haven't checked this thread in ages (actually I haven't checked this site in ages). While I'm definitely in the single life and haven't gotten to actually do this for some time, I know at least one ffa who loves having stories told to her about squishing. Beyond the sexiness of that, its just fun to come up with new scenarios and kinky scenes.



storytelling is always funnnn, and can be very erotic!


----------



## skinnychick

PandaGeek said:


> Its funny, I haven't checked this thread in ages (actually I haven't checked this site in ages). While I'm definitely in the single life and haven't gotten to actually do this for some time, I know at least one ffa who loves having stories told to her about squishing. Beyond the sexiness of that, its just fun to come up with new scenarios and kinky scenes.[/QUOTE awww id love to sum kinky stories of skinny girls been sqaushed


----------



## skinnychick

were are all the ssbhm i need a sqaushing lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

skinnychick said:


> were are all the ssbhm i need a sqaushing lol



let's do this.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> let's do this.



I don't know how you are always first to respond, but do know its a skill.

WIN


----------



## Cobra Verde

skinnychick said:


> were are all the ssbhm i need a sqaushing lol


----------



## Sasquatch!

I prefer skinning squashy girls.


----------



## VonDimples

I got squashed this weekend, Giant body pressing hard on top of me..mm mmm...insanely intense sexy.


----------



## BigWheels

Amaranthine said:


> Hm, I can see that. Maybe a tiny bit like bondage play. Thanks for clearing that up. I think I'm just a bit too feisty for that and it always just turns into rolling around and wrestling.



wrestling is always good


----------



## BigWheels

Sasquatch! said:


> I prefer skinning squashy girls.



:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Michaelssshawn555

skinnychick said:


> were are all the ssbhm i need a sqaushing lol


How heavy can the guy be??


----------



## sarahee543

heaviest guy I've been squashed by is about 350lb. It makes a difference where they position themselves. On the ribcage be VERY careful and be informed about the signs of asphyxiation. My partner shuffles down so he's not on my ribs but I'm still trapped 
I find it exciting being trapped and also that he's way bigger than myself.


----------



## Michaelssshawn555

sarahee543 said:


> heaviest guy I've been squashed by is about 350lb. It makes a difference where they position themselves. On the ribcage be VERY careful and be informed about the signs of asphyxiation. My partner shuffles down so he's not on my ribs but I'm still trapped
> I find it exciting being trapped and also that he's way bigger than myself.


Hmm interesting, you like bellies too?


----------



## Jodies95

BigJohn23 said:


> at times I can be a bit dominate so I love it if a girl can handle my weight on her, I'm 6'5 around 500 pounds


I can


----------



## Jodies95

hopeforhopenick said:


> i want to squish a skinny girl under my 800 lbs of man meat


U can squish me


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Amaranthine said:


> Hm, I can see that. Maybe a tiny bit like bondage play. Thanks for clearing that up. I think I'm just a bit too feisty for that and it always just turns into rolling around and wrestling.


When i lay on or sit on and if I believe they can handle it, stand on they cannot get out on their own but a simple stop and I am off. The thought of them having no way out horrifies me.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

xxeell said:


> I've told this story on another thread, but I don't remember the name...
> 
> About a two years ago now, I was dating a girl. Simple enough haha. At one point when were getting kinda frisky, nothing too dirty just a lil making out, she was trying to pull me on top of her, but I didn't want to cuz, C'mon I out weigh her by like two hundred. But anyways she insisted and with enough effort she pulled me on top. Everything was kool at first, but then she started gasping for air because she couldn't breathe. Its pretty funny now, but scary at the time.


Okay first of all:
The weight difference makes very little difference to their ability to breath.
Factors that count is where and how your weight is on them plus their muscle bone structure.
I am 140 kilograms (311 pounds) and successfully, comfortably laid on 52 kilogram girls and 65 kilogram guys. when I say successfully i mean for periods of 1 hour.
I too like to be compressed under human weight. I a single person 235 kilograms (near 520 lbs) . Longest 175 kilograms (385 pounds) for 7 hours, I was the mattress for the night. The heaviest was a multiple person squash. 160 kilogram Monica whose belly squashed my 53 inch gut to the spine with 155 kilogram Helen on top of her with the bellies in alignment but her weight was more hip and thigh and Steven sitting over the bellies driving Monica's into mine. After 30 minutes and someone in the stack called quits but i still had tingling hours after.
Having Big Butt Helen sit her soft doughy heavy weight directly into my chest and and abdomen (separately) is comfortable force. but something people do not realise is the skinny 50 to 55 kilogram girls can also apply force because they have their weight over a narrower weight.
Staying with the lighter SIlvia when she moved higher up my chest with her main weight I lost the ability to breath.
Sum up where 175 kilogram Kim slept on me all night i had no issues and enjoyed having all my abdominal innards displaced was great. When feather weight Silivia placed her weight over a point in my chest I was in trouble. When Helen or Kim with their super soft bottoms sat on my chest no issues.
If a person is not coping reapply the weight differently. A centimetre makes the difference.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

xxeell said:


> I don't think she found squashing a turn on. I think she just made a bad choice haha. If I ever meet a girl whose into squashing then hey, I'll be into it too =]


I have meet many Squashing and being squashed. it is fun.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

blubberismanly said:


> I've only felt a fat guy's weight once...WOW. I was gushing. But...I have a thing for weight on top of me. The way I see it, if I can't feel anything besides a dick inside me, I could just as easily go home and masturbate. He has to be...THERE, regardless of his weight.


I have always enjoyed weight on top of me but not in a sexual way. It does allow me to work with both sexes and objects. Car wheels (I have had Plymouth Valiant and Humber Super Snipe on my belly) never match a person. As a 5 year old I used to place a bed leg of a 75 kilogram Totara Bunk bed on my belly.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

MrIgor said:


> It's funny that this topic came up. One of my fears has always been that I would accidentally crush or smother a girl to death. Kinda silly, but it's still always been in the back of my mind.


As I mention on this threat anyone of any size can smother. It is all in the application, which can be adjusted if necessary.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

mantis_shrimp said:


> I sit on my friends sometimes when we're mucking around/playfighting but its not sexual to me at all, I just think it's funny. I don't sit on them long though, as i don't wanna hurt anyone. I feel tremendous guilt if i hurt someone even a little bit haha ;o


What is the longest you have sat on anyone. I had muscly person sit on me for an hour but they started suffering stiff joints and cramps.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

chicken legs said:


> Sup...I was just trying to be helpful


Chicken legs. So so lucky person. Jealous of you having often compression by a big heavy girl.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This act/thought had never crossed my mind until I joined here. It sounds a but painful, but i think if someone offered themselves up, I'd probably do it just to say I've tried it.
> 
> So . . . Any takers?


I assume you are far away from me but if we ever meet, certainly. it is so enjoyable when done properly.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

chicken legs said:


> Just one question...when your ass gets smacked..does it wobble?
> 
> lol..ok, that was technically 2 but anywho...
> 
> ok..here is another edit..how long does it take to stop wobbling...
> 
> Mind you..these are very important questions that us potential seats must know.


A nice pillow bottom usually comes with a lot of weight. I have meet a woman who had ample bottom but was only 55 kilograms. The fact that she did prolong sitting made her enjoyable.
A girl with a gymnasium build buns at 55 kilograms still sinks in and is enjoyable.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

chicken legs said:


> lol..what?
> 
> FYI....Escapist and I are posting while buzzed..


I am opposed to the taking of brain munting material but also taken advantage of people who were deeply under. The vulnerable state is one of the reason I am opposed.
In the first one the person was drinking but also burning cannabis oil on the stove and they passed out on me for 4 hours. I laid under the 165 kilogram person not knowing if that if they were sober that they would of objected. It otherwise was a peaceful crushing.
The second time was a 182 kilogram guy who passed out for 5.5 hours. There was people climbing on top of him but for short 5 - 10 second stays. It got up to 9 people once the briefness was disappointing. I would have loved to dawn. And again there was behaviour I do not would have been accepted if sober.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

FishCharming said:


> well, since string theory is pretty much crap it shouldn't be tooooo hard for his ass to explain


Say what?
String theory basically says this happened because that happened, with probably result in this happening. A continuous react to an action.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Esther said:


> I definitely like being smushed a little bit... but I have also never dated a guy much heavier than about 230lb. So I can definitely see how it might get scary if they weighed enough to potentially hurt me.


First of all sort your breathing out by walking in hills or something equivalent. Breathing under load is breathing under load. Secondly the placing weight large or small can hurt you. adjust the positioning to avoid harm. A centimetre is a lot so only small adjustments.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Femaleseat eh? Why don't ya be a little more direct?
> 
> To answer honestly, I have had a little apprehension about 'squashing' and or putting my full weight on an FFA. I have been with precisely two FFA's who open professed enjoyment of my weight. One was extremely tiny <100 lbs and the other was around 175. Whenever I was in male dominate position aka on top, I always tried to support my weight, which I can do for a fair amount of time. They both really wanted me to let more of my weight fall on top of them, which took a little getting used to. I can't say I am even still entirely 100% comfortable with the idea. I enjoy light choking (giving) but even that I am apprehensive about because I don't want to injure someone. In other words, I don't think squashing is something you just can be into without trying. I think it takes some level of comfort and a high level of communication if one were to pull it on. Personally, it doesn't arouse me to think that I am squashing someone.


From underneath it is fantastic. You are not hurting them. You are not subjugating them. Think of it like a good hug.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

BR25 said:


> Is it the actual practice of it, or just the idea of it?


Definitely the practice. Longer the better. more weight added as time goes on always loved.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

femaleseat said:


> oh wow...i totally forget about this thread....
> i find it so interesting that just bec i refuse to post a face pic..everyone assumes im a guy...that is seriously toooo funny. But i guess i was wondering, if a guy doesnt post a pic does that mean he is posing as a female??


For some reason this threat went septic. 
It was a beautiful thread and showed how many people enjoyed compression from others flesh.
I am grateful female seat started this.
I am annoyed with those who spoil the spirit of this.
I am a guy who like to be the mattress of any heavy person. It is not sexual for me but does not mean it cannot/will not lead to carnal activity.
I enjoy being in a stack. It is not for everyone. Be kind be tolerant be honest..


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

KittyCourtz said:


> I wouldn't want to be completely crushed, but I'd love to have a big belly up against me.


I know where that desire comes from. I have been lucky and had my belly button pressed almost to the spine. Their belly complete fill my abdominal cavity in almost 100% displacement. It was soft fat doing it.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Buffetbelly said:


> How many pounds per square inch of pressure are we talking here? Car tire level or bicycle tire level? Racing bike level is presumably just too much pressure to bear....
> 
> Remember that plain old air is currently crushing you under 15 pounds per square inch (at sea level).


It is the soft belly. The pounds per square inch is not relevant. If you want an intense belly squash the easiest i ever done is between two solid uprights and a object like a car tyre or rectangular object.. A stall or chair. The difference in the gap width between the uprights and the combined distance your front to back measurement sets how deep the tyre/object is driven in.ce but that was
I started with a tyre but I found the rubber grips the skin as it changes shape of the abdomen and prolong crushes felt. I lubricated the contact surface but that was gooey to me. I had a tyre that snug fitted between the ribs and and hip bone.
I modified to a custom built frame that applied pressure at the solar plex as well to the base of abdomen. The sides adjustable to reset crush depth so I could increase depth over time in crush.
I use door way uprights and place the bracket at the base of the hip and the other end angled to match the angle of my thigh as i sit down on the chair.
there is a bonus crush due to the fact that the abdomen distends as one sits. So as the object is driving the innards inwards compressing them the belly wants to push out.
Now if this is painful cange the alignment of you and the uprights and the object. Millimetres of adjustment changes everything. Keep doing it and you will full into good alignment correctly first time most times.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

hopeforhopenick said:


> i want to squish a skinny girl under my 800 lbs of man meat


Lucky girl.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Mordecai said:


> I've kind of wanted to try this (squishing for squishing's sake).


I always want to be squashed or squashing some one. I found people on the internet and enjoyed it. In prolong squashes i like to have the weight increased. I am a male and as this is Not sexual for me I like to squash and be squashed by anyone. A group is always nice.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

BigWilliamUK said:


> My last girl friend wanted to try it. But I did'nt want too I was scared of hurting her im 500lb+ she kept nagging me but I just didnt like the idea. Maybe should have and she would'nt be an ex now :doh:


Do not think of yourself as very weight. Think of yourself as very soft weight. If you do it be ready to adjust the positioning of the weight.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

ColeR91 said:


> I just met a girl who happens to be into this. This girl does like me but I'm curious if that makes her a fat admirer? I should probably simply ask her. Crazy coincidence that I meet a girl that happens to like this not a week after I saw this thread.


It is the cosmos way of saying it is normal and do not hold back.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> *snort*
> 
> Also, I don't think I'd be able to remain horny if my ribs were broken. You never know though. My lady-boners are quite resilient.


When my ribs were broken I could not handle her sitting on my chest. Sitting on the stomach was fine. Laying on me was good so long as she did not jiggle the damage part.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Sasquatch! said:


> I prefer skinning squashy girls.


A soft all yield girl is fun to squash as well.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Jodies95 said:


> U can squish me


With stupid Plague it is hard to get out and meet for such activities. I hope You and skinny girl and all the others did get to have your compression session. I certainly want a lot more in my life.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Amaranthine said:


> So pardon my potential thread deviancy for a moment- is there anything in particular that turns you on about it? I've always wondered about squashing.
> 
> I mean, I'm quite small and my boyfriend has maybe 100lbs on me. I like it when he sits on me, or lies on me...but after awhile (which isn't too long) I just can't breathe and certain body parts start to feel unhappy.
> 
> It might also have to do with the fact that he just rolls on top of me when he wants to tickle me because he know's I can't escape >.< Not exactly pleasant memory making.


I enjoy being squashed. There are somethings a person can do to the other that causes problems. whether the squasher is 60 kilograms lighter or 180 kilograms heavier.
For me if the pressure goes near the collar bone, I am having difficulties.
I am normally around 95 kilograms and had 178 kilograms person use me for a mattress all night (7 hours) and it was good.
I had two sisters combined weight 320 kilograms but under 1 hour one of them was uncomfortable.
I had a 55-kilogram girl get too high up and i was instantly in trouble.
I can be enjoyable but as you said *because he know's I can't escape >.< Not exactly pleasant memory making. *he does not care; he wants to bully then it is not the squashing that brings bad memory but communication and his power trip.
Anyone reading this or even Amarathine the message is co operation makes it enjoyable. If someone wants to power trip then the other one will suffer. Experiment, find boundaries and enjoy top or bottom position.


----------



## Angelette

I'm intrigued in this kink. However, how does one prevent getting hurt?


----------



## loopytheone

You're super unlikely to get hurt. Most human ribcages are able to take about 500 lbs of pressure on a hard surface without any issue. People tend to do these things on beds/sofas, and as well, supersized people tend to be wide. Which means when they sit/lay on you, some of them spills to the sides and takes some of the strain off that way. 

If you look at the model boards, there's loads of skinny guys into getting squashed by 600+ lb women. They can do so repeatedly and enjoy it. When I was about 160 lbs, I had my 450 lb partner both lay and sit full weight on top of me. It was honestly kind of amazing and didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Angelette

loopytheone said:


> You're super unlikely to get hurt. Most human ribcages are able to take about 500 lbs of pressure on a hard surface without any issue. People tend to do these things on beds/sofas, and as well, supersized people tend to be wide. Which means when they sit/lay on you, some of them spills to the sides and takes some of the strain off that way.
> 
> If you look at the model boards, there's loads of skinny guys into getting squashed by 600+ lb women. They can do so repeatedly and enjoy it. When I was about 160 lbs, I had my 450 lb partner both lay and sit full weight on top of me. It was honestly kind of amazing and didn't hurt at all.


Thank you for your answer!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Angelette said:


> I'm intrigued in this kink. However, how does one prevent getting hurt?


One of the hardest things to grasp is that a light person has less square inches than a fat person so the they both put about the same amount of down force per square inch of contact. 
It is easy to intentionally hurt someone. 
To not hurt is done with communication as it is different from person to person. The most in one person I had on top was 235 kilograms but after ten minutes they just wanted oral sex and leave. 
Annoyed me as it was 8 hours drive round trip.


----------



## bbwandabovelover

I'm always in search of a person who is over 550 lbs. to fall onto my 140 lb. frame preferably on a floor or bench full weight. The highest weight to date has been a 535 lb. woman butt dropping while I lay on hard wood floor. We also did the bench too. This woman also knee dropped onto my stomach & chest. This was a crushing experience as the wind was knocked out of me on the floor. Now I want to experience a person a lot heavier than her. I'm located in Southern Ohio


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

*Never had the pleasure. But have never been this large, either. And...

I would welcome the reverse if it was going to be a petite human. 

Would love to lie on my back and have her facing me, sitting on me, pushing her hands into my stomach and grabbing my moobies and laughing and teasing me (in a nice way.)

And if she wanted me to crush her, then "As you wish."

Note to self: Face it, Larry, you're just a sucker for women no matter their size.

And the self answers: 

"And happy to be so!"  *


----------



## loopytheone

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> I would welcome the reverse if it was going to be a petite human.



Hey now, so you're telling me you _don't _want a BBW sitting on you?


----------



## JackCivelli

I’m into this, but I wasn’t always. Bring with a girl who was into being squished was what hooked me. If she’s not into it, it does nothing for me. But if she is, it did a lot. I share the following with permission: when I was with Mel at my peak weight of 475 lbs, and she was around 130-140, she loved being squished. I was careful at first if we were in bed because of the obvious weight and size difference, but once I knew she liked the feeling of my weight squeezing the breath out of her, I liked it even more as a sort of extension of the enjoyment of contrast. Putting my whole weight on top of her and feeling her start to pant as breathing became difficult was exhilarating. The first time there was this look on her face of excitement, but with flashes of what I can only describe as panic, although she says she was never panicked or afraid. It added a minor danger element that was super exciting. Sometimes she would lie on the floor or on a table and pull me toward her to either lay or sit on her, and there was this “holy shit” feeling, like there’s no possible way I’m not going to flatten her like a stream roller, but here she is, not only taking it, but enjoying it.
It’s a very unique sort of excitement. But it sounds like most of you already know what I’m talking about


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

loopytheone said:


> Hey now, so you're telling me you _don't _want a BBW sitting on you?


*haha! I've had that quite-large special someone lie on top of me and it was a thrill! But would love to see what it's like to have a tiny little fat-lovin' human on top and slappin' my moobs and poking my belly and teasing me! (Did I say that???)    Maybe Santa will bring lol*


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

bbwandabovelover said:


> I'm always in search of a person who is over 550 lbs. to fall onto my 140 lb. frame preferably on a floor or bench full weight. The highest weight to date has been a 535 lb. woman butt dropping while I lay on hard wood floor. We also did the bench too. This woman also knee dropped onto my stomach & chest. This was a crushing experience as the wind was knocked out of me on the floor. Now I want to experience a person a lot heavier than her. I'm located in Southern Ohio


Wow 535 pounds with knee drops. I did a mattress for 3 hours for 7 kilos less than 550 pounds. Believe me you will be looking for 600 pounds by this time 600 pounds this time next year. 
I hope you find it.


----------



## Mel KM

JackCivelli said:


> I’m into this, but I wasn’t always. Bring with a girl who was into being squished was what hooked me. If she’s not into it, it does nothing for me. But if she is, it did a lot. I share the following with permission: when I was with Mel at my peak weight of 475 lbs, and she was around 130-140, she loved being squished. I was careful at first if we were in bed because of the obvious weight and size difference, but once I knew she liked the feeling of my weight squeezing the breath out of her, I liked it even more as a sort of extension of the enjoyment of contrast. Putting my whole weight on top of her and feeling her start to pant as breathing became difficult was exhilarating. The first time there was this look on her face of excitement, but with flashes of what I can only describe as panic, although she says she was never panicked or afraid. It added a minor danger element that was super exciting. Sometimes she would lie on the floor or on a table and pull me toward her to either lay or sit on her, and there was this “holy shit” feeling, like there’s no possible way I’m not going to flatten her like a stream roller, but here she is, not only taking it, but enjoying it.
> It’s a very unique sort of excitement. But it sounds like most of you already know what I’m talking about


Omg, yes! Getting squished by a big honkin’ chonkers is one of my favorite feelings in the world! I love it when he’s so heavy I feel like I can barely breathe.


----------



## Angelette

Actually I kind of had a squashing experience back in my highschool days. It was during a festival. Me and my boyfriend were lying down on the grass. We were getting playful and I started tickling him. He started to lay on me and kissed me. It felt good and I also felt tingly.


----------

